# Sony Backup Camera for Windcruiser RV



## cmoore175 (Mar 16, 2003)

Our backup camera doesn't work.  The monitor comes on but nothing shows on the monitor.  It has been repaired twice, it will work for awhile and then quit again.  Can anyone help us with this.  Thanks. :blush:


----------

